# Drive Pole (Teaser Pole?)



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I think that's what you call them? Maybe a teaser pole? Looks like a fishing pole with a toy at the end.

Anyway, I followed a few peoples advice and picked up a horse Lunge Whip. Cut off all but 2 feet of the rope. Secured a loop with a brass clasp on end of 2 foot rope.

I have a sewn towel with a nylon strip, a ball on a rope, and a soft leather cloth piece on a strap. All have rings and can be clipped on the pole for variety.

Works pretty great. Have to keep the weight of the prey item down to keep the action fast.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a 'flirt' pole to me. They're great; lots of fun and they give the dogs a good workout.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT2kYVvkbEM

Heck, some people don't even need anything dangling from the pole itself. Exhibit A:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcThQ_S-k28

:mrgreen: 





Andy.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted you may want to be careful with using the brass clip to secure the tug items. When the flirt pole gets moving and the pup is going after it, or if the pup bites it "just right" you may unintentionally cause an injury. It's much better to tie the various items to the rope.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> Ted you may want to be careful with using the brass clip to secure the tug items. When the flirt pole gets moving and the pup is going after it, or if the pup bites it "just right" you may unintentionally cause an injury. It's much better to tie the various items to the rope.


Good catch Pauline!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a great catch! The buckle is 2' from the attaching item. That's too close. No problem to change that detail. Thanks Pauline.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

My pleasure


----------

